# hello everyone another newbie here



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

hello everyone

so about me, i have lots of animals in lots of shapes and forms so heres the list
- first of all i have lots of guinea pigs, i used to breed and show them but i could never part with them once they got over 3 months and i could neve part with my retired breeding piggies i then began taking in rescues as people would bring them to me once they found out i kept guinea's so now not much breeding hapens now under my stud name, so i have turned into mainly a retirement home for the oldies and a perminant home for piggies that have had a bad start of complications in there life. i house about 40 residents and i have space for about 10 that come in and i ty to rehome. enough about the piggies on to the others
- a chinchilla boy called elvis hes a dark standard grey and such a cutie
- a lion head x lop harli doe shes a little grumpy at times but can't we all be.
- a border collie girly whos 11 now so getting on now
- 3 katydids
- 3 giant train millipedes
- a breeding coloney of fruit beetles
- various stick insects including , black beauties, giant thornys, giant spinys, indians and bud wings
- various species of land snails in all colours and sizes approx 52 individuals
-1 dwarf hami named breezer
- 2 hoplo catfish 
- 1 parrot fish
and lastly my mice. i have kept mice since i was little but when the pigies took over i just kept the odd as a pet that normally came to me as an unwanted from some one else. my mice i have now came as unwantedd pets story is they got 3 mice 2 were female and 1 male the usual not correctly sexed. the owner decided no a problem as he had snakes was going to do it as feeder food. slight change of plan- couldn't bare to cull and feed to snake tried it with one live resulted in one injured but alive mouse. i took young mice 8 included the injured 1 , which died due to injuries the remaining 7 which are from 2 litters same dad differnt mums turned out to be - 1st litter 3 male dark eyed whites and 1 female pink eyed white and the secon litter turned out to be 2 male dark eyed whites and 1 colour i do not no shes a female with dark eyes and a creamy beige colour i shall post pics of them all in a bit. 
as for my reason for joinin the forum is i have decided with the piggies taking the retirment approach so very few shows now i would like to have a go at breeding and showing so mice since they are fabulous critters. 
i love all animals every shape and form i have studied courses in animals just finishing an hons degree now and i only work to provide for my animals so thats me my animals are my life i love them and would do anything for them 
anyway sorry for rambling and probberly boring you all, i shall now have a nosey round the forum and post some pics of my not so colourfull as theyre all white bar 1 mice family, who hopefully as i expan i with bring a more array of colour in


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya vicky,
firstly bloody hell! how do u look after all those animals, half of them i didnt even know what they are lol.  
well done u though! it must take up a lot of ur time.
just had a look at ur mice and theyre gorgeous.
i love ur black eyed white in the 2nd pic, *steals*  x x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome. Will you be at the next show in a few weeks' time to get started then?


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

thank you for your comments they do take all my time, my life evolves around them.
as for the shows soon, i hope to be going to have a look no idea about showing mice though so the mice will have to stay at home till i figure it out and my membership is sorted too


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure whereabouts you are but the next show is 13th June in Honley. It's an agricultural show so a few other things to look at during your day out. It should give you more of an idea of the varieties available and you can talk to breeders to find out the good and bad points of those varieties.


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

i'm leeds area yes i shall be going to honley i attended last year as i took the guinea pigs, this time i'll have a better look and chat about the mice. last year it was ever so popular when i was there everyone having a look at them


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll see you there then - I'm judging along with sarahc from this forum


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

oh lovely yes will see you there


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

...... WOW.......

So many animals, until now I never knew katydids existed!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.I'm with Sommy on the katydids.


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

the animals keep me busy i like having them all. as for the katydid they are just like a giant grasshopper they are cute little things they like to wash there back legs they look like there rubbing there chin lol


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas.........


----------

